# Winterization guidelines



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Doing my first *Winterization* tommorow for Cyprexx and would like to know if anyone could give me a step by step?, We're contractors by trade so tech speak is fine, but I have'nt had to do a *Winterization *yet and it's our first Cyprexx job so I want to get it right...any tips are appreciated.,

Thanks:clap:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

All-Craft said:


> Doing my first *Winterization* tommorow for Cyprexx and would like to know if anyone could give me a step by step?, We're contractors by trade so tech speak is fine, but I have'nt had to do a *Winterization *yet and it's our first Cyprexx job so I want to get it right...any tips are appreciated.,
> 
> Thanks:clap:


I counted to 10 before responding.

I'm sure your a quality contractor in your other trade. For arguments sake, let's say you are plumber. What if I got on the plumbing section and posted something like your question: hello, never done any plumbing, but I got a plumbing job tomorrow, how do I do it, step by step?

I'm not inclined to spend my time helping someone who wants to be in this business but isn't prepared to learn how. Asking on ct isn't the answer.

The answer is you should be a sub, get training, and give this trade some respect.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I counted to 10 before responding.
> 
> I'm sure your a quality contractor in your other trade. For arguments sake, let's say you are plumber. What if I got on the plumbing section and posted something like your question: hello, never done any plumbing, but I got a plumbing job tomorrow, how do I do it, step by step?
> 
> ...


 
Just got in from a long day and took a couple of sips before responding......Thanks for your helpful reply........


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

A big public Thanks!!!!!!,to a forum bro!!!! you know who you are, and you went above and beyond today!!!,people like you are the reason I joined this forum:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

If you freeze drain all water lines, water heater, water closets. dishwasher & anything else that stores water. Anti freeze in all traps and call it good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

All-craft,

Grizz was spot on with a "simplified version " :thumbsup:

Just be sure to put on your completion /invoice that there is no guarantee. Some municipalites won't let you touch water meters so be careful, some plumbing doesn't hive sloppage or waves which creates traps that can freeze, etc etc

Just make sure to blow those lines as good as possible and by next winter most of the water should evaporate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

hopefully this is not a stupid question, however with all the litigation going on in the industry I just wanted to know if you have to be a licensed plumber to do winterizations?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

JarrattProp said:


> hopefully this is not a stupid question, however with all the litigation going on in the industry I just wanted to know if you have to be a licensed plumber to do winterizations?


This is how the States we work in tell us :

You cannot disconnect any domestic water lines to complete the winterizing (including water meters ) otherwise you need to be licensed. This is for dry systems only. 

Boiler heat has to be completed by licensed steamfitter or a boiler qualified plumber.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> This is how the States we work in tell us :
> 
> You cannot disconnect any domestic water lines to complete the winterizing (including water meters ) otherwise you need to be licensed. This is for dry systems only.
> 
> Boiler heat has to be completed by licensed steamfitter or a boiler qualified plumber.


Thanks FreemontREO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> This is how the States we work in tell us :
> 
> You cannot disconnect any domestic water lines to complete the winterizing (including water meters ) otherwise you need to be licensed. This is for dry systems only.
> 
> Boiler heat has to be completed by licensed steamfitter or a boiler qualified plumber.






Every one I go to "the water meter was disconnected before I got here. I have no clue who did it." 


:blink: :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Every one I go to "the water meter was disconnected before I got here. I have no clue who did it."
> 
> :blink: :laughing:


In one of my coverage areas, the city disconnects and removes the meter if it goes 30 days with being shutoff and they determine the home to be vacant.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Many in my area are in a pit outside so the city can do that.

Many are still inside the house too. 
Just depends on where its at if the city can pull it from the street.


----------

